# Remington 30-06 710 bolt action



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

ive got a remington 710 bolt action and my grandpa recently passed away and i am now able to hunt with his browning 30-06 semi auto however i dont want to have two rifles how much do you think i could get for the remington 710 it has: bipods 8x10 scope or bigger not sure but it is bushnell, and it only has one box of shells through it! any thoughts would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

The 710 was Remington's budget rifle before the 770. On gunbroker.com, there are some listed, but not many bids. There is currently a 710 300 win mag listed (along with a case) for $250. If you're looking to get rich off the 710, you probably won't be able to, as it was originally designed to be a budget rifle. Add in the fact that it's used, and the price would probably go down a little more. You should be able to find someone to buy it, though. It wasn't clear from your original question - is it a 30-06 too? Just curious...


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah its a 30-06 with some added stuff! thanks for the help!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

For the money you will probably get out of it, unless you are on a real tight budget, you might as well keep it for a backup rifle.


----------

